
Benchmarks: MariaDB ColumnStore vs. Clickhouse vs. Apache Spark - nauhygon
https://www.percona.com/blog/2017/03/17/column-store-database-benchmarks-mariadb-columnstore-vs-clickhouse-vs-apache-spark/
======
crb002
Why doesn't IBM just start re-branding Yandex tech?

